

Australian crowdsourcing experiment is a grand success - artists terrified - mhil
http://www.transcapitalist.com/transcapitalist/2010/6/7/australian-government-crowdsources-its-website-photos-artist.html

======
spectre
Good on the Australia Ministry of Tourism using ordinary people to make
something really cool.

The professional artists/photographers mentioned in the article seem to just
be whinging because something they took for granted is being taken away. Its
just like the newspaper industry, technology and society is passing them by
and they haven't worked out how to cope.

------
nfnaaron
Sounds like Microsoft condemning Communist open source.

